# Thousand Lake Deer.



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Do you know if anyone did any good on the Thousand Lake deer hunt so far.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Moose, I was all excited to see some live deer off the unit. LOL


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> Moose, I was all excited to see some live deer off the unit. LOL


I went down there about a month ago seen a few nice bucks but was right at dark so didn't get pics of them but I wondered if any of the archery hunters did any good?

Ridgetop do you have a tag?

I have hunted about 20 times 4 were my tags and then all friends and family tags.

Last year I drew the last LE deer tag and was lucky enough to draw the first year it was A LE deer unit .

I really love the unit wished it didn't change to general unit.

I know what kind of deer are on the unit and it was a great unit to get a 22" to 24" buck and then some big ones if you new the area they just weren't every where.

Last year I missed one of the biggest bucks of my life on there over 30" with a 27 to 28" buck with him.

Don't want to get into the Whole storey but I think I turned 12 again HA HA.

I do have some pic of some last some where in these millions of pictures if you want to see them.


----------



## Elkster (Aug 22, 2008)

Post up the pics! Would love to see some on the hoof stuff as well as your harvest pics. Thanks!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a 1000 hunters, ummm, 1000 Lakes DH tag. Lots of archers and there will be even more MLs. It will be interesting to see how it plays out. Neat place to hunt, just wish I'd have drawn it when it was LTD. Saw one dead 2 point on the archery.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

i know of one STUD buck thats been killed off it so far. 6x5 i think it was.... but thats all ive heard of so far


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Packout said:


> I have a 1000 hunters, ummm, 1000 Lakes DH tag. Lots of archers and there will be even more MLs. It will be interesting to see how it plays out. Neat place to hunt, just wish I'd have drawn it when it was LTD. Saw one dead 2 point on the archery.


Yes I wondered if it was going to be bad.

Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

shaun larsen said:


> i know of one STUD buck thats been killed off it so far. 6x5 i think it was.... but thats all ive heard of so far


Do you have any pictures love to see them.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

i personally dont have any pics. its a friend of a friend who killed it. good looking buck tho


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Heard their was one huge Buck taken during the Archery Hunt. Just wished that << the people in charge>> would left it the way it was. LE, This unit will end up just like the unit west of Sr 72.. I think they really screwed Thousand Lakes up for the future.. Muzzy and Gun hunters will take the fair share of the bucks off this area. . I feel it will never be the same..


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I personally believe that if the hunters police themselves that Thousand Lake will take care of itself. Now if the hunters go out and start shooting anything and everything with horns then I personally believe that the unit will go down in quality. I watched this happen to the Book Cliffs back in the early 90's when it was a general season unit, but it was 3 pt or better. It sustained itself with some nice bucks coming off of it each year. Then it was opened up to any bucks and it faded fast. 

I have a rifle season buck tag for Thousand Lake and I don't plan on taking anything less than a nice 4pt off of it this year. If I don't happen to see one that fits my standards then I'll have tag soup again.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

oldfudd said:


> Heard their was one huge Buck taken during the Archery Hunt. Just wished that << the people in charge>> would left it the way it was. LE, This unit will end up just like the unit west of Sr 72.. I think they really screwed Thousand Lakes up for the future.. Muzzy and Gun hunters will take the fair share of the bucks off this area. . I feel it will never be the same..


I'm with you that way I loved that hunt.

The poaching on the unit was bad as well in 2010 coydog and I found both deer and elk legs about a week old before the hunts had started.

Sorry to say its an area that DWR didn't care about the limited enter sign unbolted and upside down for years.

We bolted it up one and then it was gone the next time.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's a few pictures along ways away.

Most of them are right at dark tried to light some of them up.

Can't find my thousand lake file somewhere on these 3 computers or ex hard drives.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Moose, Again-- nice photos. I'd never turn down info on a unit. We have been down a few times and have checked out some areas. 

For the past 6+ years, I tired to keep it LTD Entry-- even though many label me as only an opportunist. In my opinion, it was pushed back to General with the Micro-Concept and because the Groups stopped taking/selling 1000 Lakes Conservation Permits. The Groups didn't view the tags as valuable enough to make it worth their time. Pretty country and some decent bucks here and there.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sad to see a unit destroyed by miss management in one year!


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Critter said:


> I personally believe that if the hunters police themselves that Thousand Lake will take care of itself. Now if the hunters go out and start shooting anything and everything with horns then I personally believe that the unit will go down in quality. I watched this happen to the Book Cliffs back in the early 90's when it was a general season unit, but it was 3 pt or better. It sustained itself with some nice bucks coming off of it each year. Then it was opened up to any bucks and it faded fast.
> 
> I have a rifle season buck tag for Thousand Lake and I don't plan on taking anything less than a nice 4pt off of it this year. If I don't happen to see one that fits my standards then I'll have tag soup again.


Last on the last LE hunt most the hunters I seen shot baby's 15" 3 point 17" 4 points and even a 2 point.

I passed up about 20 4 points looking for 30" bucks I hunted the whole hunt ended up with tag soup not the units I missed the one the biggest bucks I ever shot at.

The first buck I shot down there was almost 28" wide.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Have to dis agree on the Hunter Police.I hunted this unit long time before it was limited.Party hunting was a way of life. made me sick. lots a deer ended up in sheds, barns, and garages in Loa, Lyman, Fremont . Between what went on their and the Unit West of State Road 72 is Why I gave up the gun hunt, But Hey thats just me.,Did draw the Thousand Lake LE Archery Tag twice.. Took a nice 4x4 and ate Tag Soup on the second, Love the area.. But a total SCREW UP was made to turn out all the tags.. As Stated in the Proc. for years. THIS IS NOT TROPHY UNIT> CRAZY Shoulda Done Your Homework Guys!!!


----------

